# IP: Iptables support. kernel 2.6.19 !! no sale esta opción¡¡

## porfiao

hola amigos estoy intentando configurar mi nuevo gentoo con kernel 2.6.19, como router y firewall, pero no encuentro la opción que dija IP: iptables support. alguien sabe donde está esta opción.. desde ya muchas gracias.

----------

## gringo

Network packet filtering framework (Netfilter)

es la opción que buscas, pero dentro de eso tendrás que activar unas cuantas mas. Si no sabes por donde empezar, esta guía  puede ser un buen comienzo.

saluetes

----------

## Stolz

Como mínimo creo que vas a necesitar marcar estas:

```
Networking  --->

  [*] Networking support

    Networking options  --->

      [*] Network packet filtering (replaces ipchains)  --->

        Core Netfilter Configuration  --->

          <M> Netfilter Xtables support (required for ip_tables)

        IP: Netfilter Configuration  --->

          <M> IP tables support (required for filtering/masq/NAT)

          <M>   Packet filtering
```

aunque mejor si te documentas más  :Smile: 

----------

## luismanson

tambien creo q podrias usar el patch-o-matic de iptables para agregar soporte a mas cosas  :Smile: 

----------

## porfiao

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> Como mínimo creo que vas a necesitar marcar estas:
> 
> ```
> Networking  --->
> 
> ...

 

gracias efectivamente para que pueda aparecer la opción --> <M> IP tables support (required for filtering/masq/NAT), primero hay que actuvar -->  Core Netfilter Configuration  --->

          <M> Netfilter Xtables support (required for ip_tables)

problema resuelto gracias...

----------

